# Remote Access for Fire Tablet 7"



## nwcountry (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a Fire Tablet 7" and have downloaded Teamviewer app for that from Google Playstore (I added GPS via apk files). I also have added Google Play to my sisters Fire Tablet 7". Then I helped her by way of skype, to install TV Quicksupport to her Fire.


She sent me her ID, but we are only partially connecting. She can see my stylus when I touch my screen, but my screen is nothing but a jumble of colorful lines, not able to view her screen. 



I got an error message at some point of the process that says "remote side does not support screen sharing" but I cannot find anything online to tell me how to allow screensharing on her Quicksupport App, or on her Kindle Fire Tablet.


Can anyone help me with this? I would so appreciate anything anyone might suggest or know from experiencing w/this issue.


I've been using TV and remote controlling my sisters PC for several years with no issues at all. I am hoping that will extend to our Fires.
Thank you in advance, for any help I might get, Denise (both fire tablet 7" are version 5.3.2.1)


Thank you much


----------

